# the Trip Of A Lifetime



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats!
Wishing you many happy BMW miles together!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Congrats on the Wedding,that's a great photo !


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Definitely worth resuscitating the original thread to update the story. 

Congratulazioni!


----------



## Indigo2010 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the write-up and pictures. You said you were definitely going to do the whole thing again...don't let your fiance read that!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Indigo2010 said:


> Thanks for the write-up and pictures. You said you were definitely going to do the whole thing again...don't let your fiance read that!


are you kidding,what person wouldn't want to buy a car this way, it's a TRIP !


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

335i said:


> To read the full ED story, the link in the original post is now running, and these photo albums are linked from there
> 
> http://335i.white.prohosting.com


So you drove your new 335i at ~155mph on the Autobahn _before the break-in period_ mileage was achieved? It must be a Leased vehicle :jawdrop: :loco:

Other than that, great pic's and car and proposal location :thumbup:


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*You da man!*

I have to say bro, that was an awesome story and set of pictures. You da man! You (both) keep up with this kind of stuff and you have a great chance of being happy for a great long time. Congratulations! I am just glad my wife has not seen this post yet. Otherwise, I might have to start working to do something just as romantic. That is hard work. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Indigo2010 (Jan 18, 2009)

IrvRobinson said:


> are you kidding,what person wouldn't want to buy a car this way, it's a TRIP !


I was trying to be funny...doing the whole thing again would suggest proposing to another person (hence the don't let your wife read that part)... No argument on the trip -- sounds like it was fantastic!


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

Indigo2010 said:


> Thanks for the write-up and pictures. You said you were definitely going to do the whole thing again...don't let your fiance read that!


ROFL!! It's pretty funny/ironic, but next time, I've been informed that we're getting 2!! One for me, and one for her!! 

So Irv... Can I have an extra discount if I buy 2??


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

AZ-BMW said:


> So you drove your new 335i at ~155mph on the Autobahn _before the break-in period_ mileage was achieved? It must be a Leased vehicle :jawdrop: :loco:
> 
> Other than that, great pic's and car and proposal location :thumbup:


Well... when you're on the autobahn... and there's NO speed limit... and you know your car is pretty fast... well, let's just say the temptation was TOO much!! 

I varied the RPM's though  LOL. You only live once. :dunno:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

335i said:


> ROFL!! It's pretty funny/ironic, but next time, I've been informed that we're getting 2!! One for me, and one for her!!


:thumbup:
I just hope that no bad news in economy and our work status will not cancel our plans for second ED (B-Day present for my wife - E91) in 2010.


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

boothguy said:


> Definitely worth resuscitating the original thread to update the story.
> 
> Congratulazioni!


Thanks for the kind words everyone 

We definitely had a great time!


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

MB330 said:


> :thumbup:
> I just hope that no bad news in economy and our work status will not cancel our plans for second ED (B-Day present for my wife - E91) in 2010.


You and me both!! One day at a time, though... :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

335i said:


> You and me both!! One day at a time, though... :thumbup:


Because of kids - only summer work for me.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

335i said:


> ROFL!! It's pretty funny/ironic, but next time, I've been informed that we're getting 2!! One for me, and one for her!!
> 
> So Irv... Can I have an extra discount if I buy 2??


2nd time's a charm. you know I'll take care of you ! Call anytime and we'll catch up !


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait for the "double" report


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait for the "double" report


Thanks!!

I'm sure it's been done before... but it should be interesting planning it... We can't decide whether we stagger the pickup by a couple of months or so, pick them up a week apart (or even the same day)... it will sure be nice when she has her own to drive when we get back... :angel:

I'm sure for cost sake, we'll do it all in the same trip... but it's so fun, I'd like to do 2 trips :dunno:


----------

